# what type of piranha is this?



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

there are more pics in the picture gallery, but i think these are the best two.
thanks,
wes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Unfortunately, the fish (as I stated earlier in another post) is not positioned properly to give a positive ID. I wouldn't even try a guess for it might be wrong on this one.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ya i seen that. i'll get a better picture.
wes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I say an S. Altuvei. The back is far stretched and the top fins are retreated farther back.

Just a guess...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Could it be? Hopefully PiranhaKing can get more pics up soon.

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How big is the fishy?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

4"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Better photos are needed otherwise you will continue to get a long line of threads with _guesses_. Just won't make it so.


----------

